# للتقبيل ورشة سيارات بالخضرية تقع على شارعين



## ehsan212 (3 يناير 2012)

للتقبيل لعدم التفرغ 

ورشة سيارات ذات موقع مميز في الخضرية 
مدخلين وتقع على شارعين 

للاستفسار الرجاء الاتصال على 0505857233


----------

